# BBQ'ed potatos



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,
I do a lot of grilling year round and I'm looking for relatively simple potato dishes that can be cooked on a BBQ. Potato type doesn't matter, Russet, YG, sweet, yams, etc.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.:lips:


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

The traditional foil wrapped baked potato comes to mind, however they take forever and you have to turn them from time to time as they will easily over cook on a grill. What i would try however, is make large wedges and parbake them with a little oil salt and pepper, let them cool then do a traditional kind of rub on them. When your ready, toss them on the grill for a finishing cook, serving a wet bbq sauce for dunking in. I haven't tried it so it's just an idea


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Not knowing what you are cooking on makes it a bit harder. If you can cook with indirect heat any potato dish that can go in the oven can go in a grill. A standby of mine is frozen hash browns, cheese, cream of chicken, onion in a casserole then covered and cooked. Uncover the last 1/2 hour or so and let the top brown if desired.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Gunnar:
I do baked potatos in the microwave but don't tell anyone. When I make steaks, as soon as I flip them, the MW goes on for 8 minutes and they both finish on time.

Your other suggestion sounds interesting and I can change the seasoning so it doesn't become boring. Thanks.

MaryB:
I have a Weber 3 burner Silver model BBQ, small I know but It was my first when I bought my house several years back and I am looking to expand as I host several backyard summer parties (20-35 people + kids) and it's just too small in that situation.

Your idea sounds like your own version of au gratin. I will give that a try.

Unfortunately, my stepson does not appreciate creamy, cheesy sauces and such, but I do.
Thanks.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

There are a million ways to answer this question. As said before, just about any potato dish can be done on a grill, but if you are looking for something that helps to carry the "barbecue" theme then try one of my favorite potato "hobo packs." Peel and slice (about 1/2 inch thick) a number of sweet potatoes. Par boil them just until they not quite done, drain them and let them cool. One a large piece of aluminum foil place a couple pats of butter, then layer the sweet potatoes, caramelized onions, cooked & crumbled bacon, cheddar cheese, and salt and pepper (you can also add a little cayenne or chipotle for heat, or even sliced fresh chile peppers). Top with a few more pats of butter then wrap the whole thing up. I then wrap in another sheet of foil and grill over indirect heat for about 20-30 minutes (depending on heat of grill and how big you made the pack). Didn't give amounts as this is one of those recipes that can easily be made for 2 or 10 (though for more than 5-6 I would do at least 2 packs). It is also easily customizable: like bacon, add more, don't like onions add less, etc. Hope you like it!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

This is another quick and easy, make a double layer of aluminum foil and butter the center well. Pile on slices potatoes, sliced onion, salt and pepper. Add more butter on top of the potatoes and fold into a sealed packet and toss on the grill. Takes 30-40 minutes on medium. The potatoes on the outside edges get browned and crispy while the ones in the center steam nicely. This same technique works for all kinds of veggies too.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Pete:
Excellant recipe, thank you.

MaryB:
I going to try that tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

MaryB:
Tried your idea last night with a marinated flank steak - both turned out great!

The kid loved it, so simple and so yet pleasing, thanks again.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Redvan, it is much appreciated when a member returns to thank others for their suggestions. Too often we get people who post-and-run and never bother to return and contribute to a thread they started. 

I'm going to try MaryB's suggestion and add baby zucchini into the mix, which has gotten me thinking: roasting on the bbq!


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

I feel it's only courteous to give others an acknowledgment when they took the time to acknowledge me.

As for the roasting comment: I feel if you are grilling, everything should be done there without requiring a run into the house. It just makes the whole experience complete. Also, I camp a lot and the backyard is my testing grounds.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Try adding carrots and make sure a few touch the outside edges. They caramelize and get really sweet. I have added garlic slices in the center, summer squash, and other veggies. Its a quick and easy side dish when grilling.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

MaryB:
Yes, the possibilities are endless, especially with finicky individuals to feed.


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

I remember my father use to cut up potatoes, skin and all, into cubes. He'd toss them in a bit of vegetable oil then he'd grind some salt and pepper over them, add paprika, garlic powder, red bell peppers and parsley. He'd then add a chopped up onion, wrap it all up in foil and onto the grill it went. Thirtyish minutes later off it came, ready to be served with whatever he was grilling.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds good.
The simpliest ideas are usually the best.

Thanks American_Suisse


----------



## cheftomny (Oct 17, 2007)

I was visiting my brother once and he prepared this simple variation of baked potatoes on the grill, and it was really good!

4 potatoes
3 tablespoons butter, melted
3 tablespoons honey
1-2 tablespoons water
kosher salt, to taste


Wash your potatoes in the sink. Then dust the potatoes with salt, to taste. Place the potatoes on the upper rack of your grill or not directly over the heat. These can also be prepared in the broiler. Combine the butter, honey and water in a bowl and brush the potatoes with the butter-honey mixture. Rotate the potatoes and continue to brush them with the mixture every few minutes. After about 30 minutes, you the potatoes should be tender and ready to serve.


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks cheftomny, sounds good, I'll try it out.


----------



## ren (Dec 28, 2001)

Scrub hard, pare carefully and leave remaining skin on. Slice 1/4 inch thick or so. Hit that with oil, salt and Frank's Red Hot to taste, or just use pepper. Preheat BBQ, turn down to low and flip after 10 mins or so (watch for hot spot scorching). Cook a few minutes more and then pile up to one side so you can cook on the other. Thinner for crispy, thicker for soft.
Ren


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Ren.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Flash-back time.. As a child I remember bonfire night November 5th when we set off fireworks and burned guy fawkes on a huge bonfire. As well as the usual treacle toffee and gingerbread, there were baked potatoes. Put into buttered, salted tin foil and placed in the bonfire, around the edge. They tasted like heaven, and warmed your gloved, yet freezing hands. Not sure health and safety would be too happy these days, but you never tasted a better spud....
...Only going to work with a bonfire i know, but well worth building one


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

Ah yes, cremated spuds.
I do something similar where I scrub the spud clean under water and leave wet. I then roll them in kosher or sea salt and wrap in foil, then on to the grill over direct high heat when I'm cooking something else with indirect heat. I usually need to either get them on earlier or leave them on longer than whatever I'm cooking.

I have always been amazed as to where all the salt goes as they never taste salty!


----------

